# Emerson College Stg.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sergeant
Institution:
*Emerson College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/11/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Sergeant*
*Join our community and experience Emerson College!*

Our sergeants are responsible for the supervision of officers and civilian staff to help accomplish the Department's overall mission to provide a safe and secure environment for the Emerson community.

Please note: the expected hourly rate for this position will be between $29.25 through $31.00 per hour.

*This position is an Evening Shift position.*

*Report To: *Lieutenant

*Direct Staff Reports: *5
*Student Workers this position supports:* None

*This position is essential and could be needed for emergencies or required to work when the College is closed.*

Applicant must meet the State Police requirements for obtaining Special State Police Officer powers as listed in 515 CMR 5.04: General Standards for Appointment. Applicants must not be less than 19 years of age. Applicants must be a United States citizen.

An offer of employment will be issued after a successful completion of a background investigation, a psychological evaluation, and a medical release

*Essential Functions of the Role:*

Managing daily patrol operations
Observing the performance of members under their command, mentoring when necessary and commending their behavior/actions where appropriate
Conducting shift change roll calls during which equipment, appearance of officers, duty assignments and special orders or other information is completed
Successfully resolving a wide range of potential problems requiring sound judgment and discretion
Identifying on-going problems or issues and recommending new procedures or protocol changes to improve Department operations
Performing the role of Shift Commander when a Lieutenant is not on duty or otherwise unavailable
Responding to calls of serious emergencies, felonies and other major incidents
Working closely and collaboratively with Emerson community members, groups and other College departments on public safety issues
*Other Responsibilities:*

Serving as a positive role model/mentor to subordinates and peers and promoting the College's emergency preparedness plan in responding to disasters and other major incidents
Participating in campus safety programs
Act as a Liaison with other Public Safety agencies and the court system
*Qualifications*:

Ability to be warranted as a Special State Police Officer by Massachusetts State Police
Certified by the Massachusetts Police Training Committee or the Massachusetts State Police (MSP) Academy or a graduate of the Massachusetts Reserve Intermittent Training Academy or a graduation of an out of state academy
Successful completion of annual fitness for duty assessments
Ability to obtain a valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license and the ability to be insured by the College's automobile liability insurer
Possess and demonstrate ethical behavior and integrity
Utilize sound judgment and engage in problem solving
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Minimum three (3) years of policing experience, preferably in a campus setting
Ability to multi-task, be resourceful and show initiative
Provide analytical and critical thinking
Demonstrate organizational and time management skills
Establish effective working relationships with all members of a culturally diverse institution
Must have good written and verbal communication skills
*Work Environment and Demands of the position:*

*Work includes exposure to elements, such as severe weather/ temperatures and loud noises, and can expose one to hazards and physical risks to personal safety*

*Must be able to:*

Remain on feet for extended periods, stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, and climb stairs, balance, walk, and run
Access all facilities, on foot, to respond to emergency calls for service to include the upper-most floors of campus buildings when elevators are not available;
Conduct visual surveillance of individuals and surroundings
Be physically able to operate Department equipment
Be physically fit and able to defend community members and one's self from attack or physical assault
Wear the required uniform
Work different shifts, including weekends, holidays, and overtime shifts as required.
*Physical Place and Existing Conditions *
Exposure to outside elements
*Intellectual and Mental Concentration for extended periods of time*
Requires long periods of mental concentration
*Requires constant coordination of Mental and Visual Attention*
Yes
*Requires ability to stand and/or sit for long periods of time*
Yes
*Requires ability to lift and move objects that are*
125 lbs.
*Requires ability to move materials*
Yes
*Requires working in difficult physical positions and body contortions*
Yes
*Amount of time required to travel to do this job*
Less than 25%

Grade of Position: A16N40

Scheduled Weekly Hours: 40.00

Hiring Range: $32.55 - $34.11

*To apply, please visit:* https://emerson.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Emerson_College_Staff/job/Boston-Campus/Sergeant_JR001505

*About Us*
Emerson College is the nations only four-year institution dedicated exclusively to majors in communication and the arts in a liberal arts context. Its main campus is located in the center of the dynamic multicultural city of Boston, in close proximity to major publishing houses, arts institutions, and research centers. The college also has campuses in Los Angeles and the Netherlands. Emerson College enrolls over 4,300 graduate and undergraduate students from more than 70 countries and all 50 states.

*Diversity Statement*
Emerson College believes diversity enriches the educational experience by providing students with the opportunity to learn from individuals who may have different backgrounds, experiences, and perspectives. Engagement with diversity in the curriculum, in our co-curricular offerings, and all other aspects of the College enhances the personal and intellectual growth of all members of our campus community. Emerson is committed to strengthening communities, including our workplace, by fostering the development of the intercultural competencies necessary for meaningful citizenship in an increasingly complex, pluralistic society. Emerson College does not discriminate on the basis of sex/gender in its educational programs or activities. Emerson has designated the Associate Vice President, Title IX, and Clery Coordinator to respond to inquiries regarding the College Sexual Misconduct Policy. The Title IX Coordinator may be reached at 8 Park Plaza, Transportation Bldg, Room 230 Boston, MA 02116; Telephone: 617-824-8999; email: Emerson College Police Department website.

*Grade Ranges*
Information on Emerson College staff grade range

jeid-57f4df292beaa444844934d417bab9b6









*Application Information*
Contact:
Emerson College

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1704484


----------

